#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<LyndsySimon> Does anyone have a link that provides an overview of development for mobile devices running Ubuntu?
<LyndsySimon> Specifically, I'd like to see a simple example application that uses Python, either exclusively or primarily.
<k1l_> LyndsySimon: you will have more success asking that in #ubuntu-touch
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
<G4MBY> #test
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-27
<hdk> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, hdk
<dholbach> good morning
<Dutchman> Yes
<jono> hey folks :-)
<wrst> yes
<FlyingPig> hey jono
<jono> hey FlyingPig
<shocm> yep
<dshimer> Yes
<jono> reload folks
<jono> the video should be live
<UbuPhillup> hi
<netcurli> yes, we can see you
<UbuPhillup> yes
<FlyingPig> Yes it is
<number22> yes
<FlyingPig> press the other button
<hippyjake> hi Jono!
<FlyingPig> of course :P
<hippyjake> :)
<Dutchman> What change, if any, will the interim change have on the repos? Specially the PPAs.
<dshimer> QUESTION: What exactly does Ubuntu Kylin mean to the average citizen / student / computer user in China?  Is there a realistic expectation that new users will be added to the community?
<creptium> hi
<hippyjake> bueller...bueller...
<creptium> I want to ask about the adobe products on ubuntu? what can you tell us about that?
<UbuPhillup> now it works good
<Cracknel> creptium: put "QUESTION:" before your question
<creptium> ok, thank you!
<FISH_PASTEonmyfa> QUESTION: Who is Ferris and why does he need saving?
<creptium> QUESTIONS: I want to ask about the adobe products on ubuntu? what can you tell us about that?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: How is Ubuntu pronounced correctly?
<hippyjake> "U-bun-to" "O-boon-to lol"
<Cracknel> FlyingPig: Zulu/Xhosa pronunciation: [ùɓúntʼú]; English: /uˈbʊntuː/ oo-BUUN-too (Thanks Wikipedia)
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: Who will translate ubuntu-touch, will it translate on launchpad from the community?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Do you think that Kylin will have any effect on the status Linux worldwide with regard to making it a more attractive target platform for developers of hardware, their drivers and other software?
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: How is the relationship with EA going? I'd love to see origin ported just like Steam.
<_NerdyMe_> QUESTION: is there any "new" EA game coming to Ubuntu?
<Damas> QUESTION: Does Ubuntu offer internships to software engineering or computer science majors?
<creptium> Thank you!
<number22> QUESTION: are there any plans for software center on ubuntu-touch, or is it just too early to tell
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: What's the orange Ubuntu thing behind you?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Does your brother have a job besides the coffee car?  What is that all about?
<FISH_PASTEonmyfa> QUESTION: I read on planet.ubuntu.com that Dr Richard Stallman says Ubuntu has spyware - is this true?
<uninick> QUESTION: When the support ends for 10.04 LTS, is it the end of April or the beginning of April, or the same day in April as the day 10.04 was released in back in '10? (April 16th I believe?)
<dshimer> QUESTION: Can you talk about what your impressions of the online UDS, the feedback you have received, what changes you plan for the next one?
<Solomon_> Why not provide support for 12 months atleast for the non - LTS version? Users should have choice to skip atleast one release.
<Damas> QUESTION: Any plan to bring canonical online store to USA? Shipping from UK is expensive and time consuming...
<_NerdyMe_> QUESTION: have you already tried the new Dash in Unity 7, and the results worked out for you?
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION is ubuntu for android still in development?
<grungekid> QUESTION: How usable is ubuntu touch today? I am dying to try it and all I use my tablet for at the moment is browsing. How good is it currently for web browsing?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Will Unity-Next finally have anti-aliased window corners?
<sebsebseb> hi
<UbuPhillup> hi
<sebsebseb> a bit late here, but got on video first :d
<sebsebseb> talking about Richard Stallman :d
<sebsebseb> I saw a talk last Thursday, and talked to him a little bit after :d
<linuxDoug> hey seb
<sebsebseb> linuxDoug: hi
<sebsebseb> meeting Richard Stallman take the  oppertunity
<sebsebseb> if you get it :)
<sebsebseb> to people here in general :) if you haven't already
<sebsebseb> I think
<wardduncan> how is the BBQing coming along?
<UbuPhillup> wardduncan: use QUESTION:
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Who's that, that I can see in the background?
<sebsebseb> heh heh
<Solomon_> its the mirror
<sebsebseb> Solomon_: oh is it?
<wardduncan> QUESTION: how is the BBQing coming along?
<sebsebseb> jono: no wasn't a troll
<Dutchman> TOPIC: After the fallout from the MIR announcement and "reveal", does the community have any opportunity to get more say in how these things are handled in the future?
<jono> bbqpad.com
<b1ackcr0w> QUESTION: what was the thinking behind making Gnome an official ubuntu edition when kubuntu has been disciociated?
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: Is there a plan when mir will land in ubuntu ? 13.10 14.04
<micah2> QUESTION: Is there any way to see what non-official apps for ubuntu touch people are developing? I'm working on a pandora client, and am curious if I'm just creating another duplicate project.
<jdrab> QUESTION: don't you thing that users will be overwhelmed with scopes if they would like to search using just a few of them (if there will be 100scopes) ? how inteligent will be the dash? will there be something like official keywords for example for searching just wikipedia scope "wiki: greek history"
<karpatil> QUESTION: what is the reason for the low number of sales from the paid apps?
<netcurli> micah2: there is a wiki page where some apps are linked: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Apps
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: GNOME 3.8 apparnatly being released today, are you excited or what do you think of this, even though you use Unity and 13.04 will be on GNOME 3.6
<b1ackcr0w> NOTE: couldn't think of the right word
<netcurli> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: Has ubuntu a credits page where all the developers and all people who contributed are listed?
<wardduncan> micah2: pithos is a pandora client that I use
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: will be ubuntu touch be able to run android apps?
<micah2> wardduncan: I use pithos on my desktop and love it. I'm getting started on a client written in QML that will work for touch devices
<wardduncan> That would be great.....thanks for straightening me out.  Good luck micah2......
<UbuPhillup> Steam4Linux: i think no not native
<hippyjake> QUESTION it sounds like the new Dash will be a competitor to google. What do you think?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What do you think about the Humble Bundle having a bundle only for Windows at times like once again now with THQ. unless you include the included music as well.  What about ANdroid only saying that, which they are also doing at the moment.
<b1ackcr0w> Question: have you had any recent thoughts about the "on ramp" for non developers into the Ubuntu community?
<karpatil> thanks!
<micah2> QUESTION: I've never participated in an open source project before. When is the best time to put source code up on github? (I'm not too far along yet) Recommendations on which license to chose?
<Guest12345> question: Who is the greatest horseman? :)
<dshimer> QUESTION: I love the HUD, does it show up anywhere besides Ubuntu and Unity?
<UbuPhillup> okey
<number22> QUESTION: will there be a ubuntu-touch installer, something like wubi, just connect device and click flash
<micah2> QUESTION: Is there a timeline for when guidelines for making QML apps fit well into the convergence story will be available?
<UbuPhillup> contribut+
<d0od_irc> QUESTION: Now for the important question - when will the Raring t-shirts be hitting the Ubuntu store? ;)
<sebsebseb> d0od_irc: Here's an important question :d  when are you closing down OMGUbuntu JOKE :d
<MikeCriggs> I'm writing an application for Ubuntu Touch to sync Google contacts. Is this already a planned feature?
<d0od_irc> and if it's a really good app give me a ping - OMG! Ubuntu! is always happy to publicise new apps to attract devs :)
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: there are any plan to change any of the preinstallted apps in ubuntu
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: How many viewers do you currently have?
<Cracknel> BOO!
<tedg> jono, THERES SOMEONE BEHIND YOU!!!!
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Are you going to play guitar over your hiccups ?
<techman246> Jono Will ubuntu touch have magnifyer and screen reader accessibility?
<b1ackcr0w> micah2:  http://www.fsf.org.uk/ check out the advice the FSF have to offer. they really are the experts on licencing
<tedg> tedg, np
<tedg> jono, np :-)
<jdrab> jono: for a while hold your breath and take some deep breaths after that
<hippyjake> ROTFL
<linuxDoug> QUESTION:  You've answered a lot of questions that we've asked, do you have any questions for us??
<FlyingPig> GUITAR +1
<valyum> water for hiccups :-)
<techman246> no
<sebsebseb> yeah guitar if can, might cure the hiccups :d
<jdrab> :D
<UbuPhillup> GUITAR
<d0od_irc> i'm totally going to cut these hiccups together too some heavy trance
<jdrab> yeah guitar hickups!
<wardduncan> YES!
<FlyingPig> then wake him up :P
<dshimer> Hold your breath until the second you are about to pass out. Supposedly it reboots your lungs.
<b1ackcr0w> best cure for hiccups is Tonic water, it contains quinine which calms your phrenic nerve
<uninick> I still miss LUG Radio, BTW! ;)
<techman246> good idea
<FlyingPig> jono: I never thougt there was anything wrong ;)
<techman246> yes
<jdrab> and then slowly take deep breaths
<b1ackcr0w> i think they need to be publicised better, but in general - yeah
<jdrab> some..
<karpatil> yep
<MikeCriggs_> Does a bear shit in the woods?
<techman246> accept accessibility
<micah2> Pretty much, I want to see my mother in law run Ubuntu.
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: whats the record of watching peaple to you in ubuntu-on-air
<MikeCriggs_> One question.
<uninick> Does Gwibber work for you?
<uninick> ;)
<Solomon_> Countries where Ubuntu phone will be released?
<techman246> will the qt environment work with compiz?
<b1ackcr0w> question: ever thought of doing a cover billy joe royal's "Hush" - saw the black crowes do it the other night awesome
<UbuPhillup> thanks
<dshimer> I convert non tech folks. Useable is better. I like though that you are concerned about openness and meeting concerns
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: When will Mark reveal the next surprise ?
<pemibo> QUESTION: What do you think about the campain of Geary on Indiegogo?
<b1ackcr0w> you should!
<MikeCriggs_> Do you plan on incorporating Google contacts sync into UTouch?
<techman246> yay i use enhanced zoom desktop on unity
<dshimer> UUPC in 29:00 minutes
<b1ackcr0w> tonic water!
<jdrab> OMG WHO IS  THAT CREEPY GIRL BEHIND YOU?
<techman246> i agree
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION:  What do you think about the campain on kickstarter from openshot
<techman246> LOL
<UbuPhillup> bye
<wardduncan> question: how is ububntu tv coming?
<pemibo> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geary-a-beautiful-modern-open-source-email-client
<Solomon_> Asia?
<valyum> bye :)
<UbuPhillup> thanks a lot
<d0od_irc> Chow Bacon!
<jdrab> take care, ty
<dshimer> Thanks
<netcurli> thanks
<jono> thanks everyone!
<techman246> THANKS
<UbuPhillup> thnks
<eldred> bye bye
<Solomon_> thnx
<b1ackcr0w> lol - "bye - hic"
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-28
<dholbach> good morning
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Session Etherpad: http://etherpad.ubuntu.com/aGUWWGyk39 || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
<mardy> willcooke: I'm here :-)
<willcooke> hey marcoceppi
<willcooke> oops mardy
<willcooke> sorry marcoceppi - ignore me
<marcoceppi> The damage has been done!
<JoseeAntonioR> We'll be live in a couple mins!
<mardy> my browser froze...
<mardy> I can still hear :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<willcooke> stefw: if poss. can you set "lower third" to identify you on the hangout?
<JoseeAntonioR> mardy: hey, we dropped, be back in a sec
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-29
<Marlinc> Hey jono are you jono jono?
<IdleOne> he is
<Marlinc> Mm okay
<Marlinc> IRC is awesome
<IdleOne> heh, it is
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jose, on April 4th, 13 UTC can I have Ubuntu on Air for a session with David Barth and Alexandre Abreu about getting feedback on our HTML5 App developer story?
<jose> dholbach: it's all yours, on the calendar now
<dholbach> jose, awesome!
<jose> dholbach: do you by chance know if jono will be around today?
<dholbach> no, he's out at some conference (can't remember which)
<dholbach> email might be an optionj
<jose> ok, just wanted to know if I was going to delete his Q&A from the cal :)
<jose> thanks
<dholbach> yeah, sounds like a good idea :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: App Dev Schools Q&A - Speakers: dpm, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/26/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, Good morning.
<dholbach> hi akiva-mobile
<dholbach> we're in #ubuntu-app-devel
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, Didn't know about that one; thanks~
<dholbach> but you're watching the video on http://ubuntuonair.com? :)
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, is it live atm?
<dholbach> yep, it is
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, oh!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/26/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> sorry everybody, no update today
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-23
<devzdesilva> hi, someone please help me
<devzdesilva> I bought a new laptop and installed ubuntu on it
<devzdesilva> but I have some errors going on...webgl is not supported on chrome
<devzdesilva> anyone there?
<devzdesilva> ????????
<devzdesilva> help me
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-24
<indra> check
<Nothing_Much> anything happening today?
<mhall119> in about 5-10 minutes
<Nothing_Much> woohoo!
 * balloons preps the popcorn
<Nothing_Much> let us know when to refresh the webpage!
<Nothing_Much> F5 is being pressed
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: it seems I was wrong, DST strikes again
<mhall119> dholbach has informed me that the Q&A actually starts in an hour
<Nothing_Much> well then
<dholbach> sorry, DST change issues
<Nothing_Much> daylight savings should not exist
<Nothing_Much> remain in the fall back and we'll be fine
<jfinlan> May I ask - when is the next flash sale?
<dholbach> jfinlan, I don't know, but it'll surely be announced over here: https://twitter.com/bqreaders
<jfinlan> Thanks dholbach. Am keeping an eye on it! #impatient
<howefield> in the meantime, try and win one :)
<howefield> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/24/origami-unicorn-challenge/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=2THT7F&utm_campaign=shortner
<jfinlan> Sounds like hard work!
<dholbach> :)
<howefield> agreed :)
<jfinlan> #bladerunner
<JH_> ./nick Cerberus
<dholbach> welcome everyone!
<dholbach> all right... we are going to start in about 4 minutes!
<popey> \o/
<popey> hello everyone
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/24/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<Nothing_Much> an error has occurred
<dholbach> if you want to ask questions, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> we're looking forward to all your questions!
<justCarakas> o/
<rowinggolfer> QUESTION: what is the best laptop shipped in the UK with ubuntu pre-installed.
<Jack_Harper> QUESTION for Alan, will Music application get folder browsing? I need it badly (got my BQ device today)
<Nothing_Much> ubuntuonair.com says an error has occurred on the embed
<justCarakas> QUESTION any updates on the MX4 ?
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: when will drivers support XMir for xorg apps such as Steam? I think Nvidia announced support for Mir
<kristbaum> QUESTION is there and imap-capable client now on ubuntu phone?
<theBest> QUESTION: Where are you guys from?
<justCarakas> QUESTION: is the help app in HTML ? if so how do you do the header ? I can't find any documentation for it, the developer.ubuntu.com site still talks about 14.10 in dev instead of 15.04
<justCarakas> QUESTION can you use something like angular on top of the ubuntu UI framework ?
<justCarakas> QUESTION can you do in app downloads in HTML5 apps ?
<Guest85161> Question - ECC / GPG Modern on Ubuntu? When? :) It's versioning hell to build it manually from source right now.
<mcvries> QUESTION: what is the roadmap for putting ubuntu (and ubuntu Phone) under the attention of new users?
<dragon7777> QUESTION:Is Linux 4.0 going to be in Ubuntu 15.04?
<zyga> dholbach: QUESTION: are the white phones going to be available?
<theBest> QUESTION: How is the progress of the desktop UI of Unity 8 - Ubuntu in terms of design? I am interesting how the design team will integrate the scops in the desktop UI.
<manos> System76 for laptops?
<manos> https://system76.com/laptops
<Guest85161> Clickpads are a headache with Ubuntu's sleep/resume, but the latest beta release candidate kernels seem to sort that out.
<justCarakas> QUESTION is there a way to view powerpoints without making your system writable ?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: can you explain the thinking behind themes on the Ubuntu Touch platform? They seem to be fixed to version 0.1 of ambiance but applications can have their own "theme" which is kinda not what I thought themes were about?
<Guest85161> I got a Acer entry level thinggy, replaced the WiFi card with an Intel and then installed Linux 3.19 kernel to get the sleep / resume to work without crashing the trackpad :P
<Jack_Harper> lots of my music isnt tagged just right so having everything sorted by tags makes a mess with my music
<manos> You'd need folder support if your Tags are messed up
<Jack_Harper> that is why I need folder browsing, hopefully some player will appear with that :)
<zyga> the reality is that folder structure is also metadata
<zyga> and that is not supported
<zyga> and all the talk about meta-data is not changing that fact
<akiva-thinkpad> whats being talked about?
<justCarakas> folder suport in the music app akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> isn't it hard to fork it, because music app has special permissions?
<duckywoo> Question: phones are nice but what about tablets and 2 in 1? can i install Ubuntu Next on a Acer Aspire Switch 11 2-in-1?
<justCarakas> QUESTION can't you turn folders into playlists automagicly ?
<akiva-thinkpad> Like we can't practically fork the terminal app or the filemanager app.
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTIONS: Any News on a North American Solution? I don't want to buy a Nexus, and the current two phones don't have the bands needed here.
<duckywoo> Question: why no love for x86? there are many apps that are not even visible on x86 (from ubuntu store) can we please have some more fat packages
<justCarakas> duckywoo: you should type QUESTION like this (all capps)
<duckywoo> QUESTION: why it's taking so long to fix critical bugs? there is one bug that it you boot with systemd you can't install a devel-proposed image but if you boot with upstart you can... it's opened a month ago.. how crazy is it?
<duckywoo> thanks justCarakas
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Can Popey grow a Mustache for the next video?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: why has the API and cookbook gone from the webapps guide? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/ubuntu-webapps-guide/ surely that is the documentation for stuff that is released in LTS
<ds_> I was talking about building GPG on the desktop :P
<ds_> Not the phone.
<ds_> Elliptic curve cryptography
<ds_> GPG 2.1
<ds_> GPG modern supports ellpictic curve cryptographhy
<ds_> (Utopic still come with GPG 1.4... getting 2.1 to build is a nightmare in versions as all the repo versions are outdated and won't work with 2.1)
<AlanBell> would love to know how they plan to get useful data from flash sales!
<AlanBell> QUESTION: are their any plans to market to business users?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Ever since I switched to systemd with ubuntu, my battery life has way way way way way improved. Does this make sense? Have you noticed this too?
<mhall119> AlanBell: if you mean HTML5 themes, jump into #ubuntu-webapps, if you mean QML ask zsombi in #ubuntu-app-devel
<AlanBell> mhall119: I mean HTML5 themes, but I am a little concerned that I don't also mean QML themes!
<mhall119> AlanBell: unfortunately there's no easy way to make one theme definition available to both toolkits
<mhall119> daker make the html5 UI toolkit, and he's built it to support different themes already, he can help you use it in your own app
<AlanBell> mhall119: unless you generate the sass from QML
<mhall119> he would also be the best person to talk to about things like making a "current" symlink or something
<mhall119> AlanBell: is that a thing we can do?
<AlanBell> don't see why not, the theme chooser implemented in QML could drop a .sass file somewhere that contains the 4 colours and font declaration
<justCarakas> QUESTION why can't popey grow a {
<xek> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu phone support the 802.1x EAP authentication (login+password) for WiFi? I'm unable to connect at work.
<mhall119> there's more to the QML themese than that
<AlanBell> or whatever important things need to override the theme
<mhall119> justCarakas: contractual obligations :)
<AlanBell> dholbach: click the API and cookbook links at the top of that page
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, lol
<akiva-thinkpad> Mustache brackets
<justCarakas> :D
<dholbach> AlanBell, ok, understood - thanks
<justCarakas> we are nerds so why not talk nerd
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<otmaro> Are you planing to improve the ubuntu store interface? I think It needs improvent...
<akiva-thinkpad> otmaro, use question
<otmaro> QUESTION: Are you planing to improve the ubuntu store interface? I think It needs improvent...
<akiva-thinkpad> Seriously the battery life, is like night and day. I'm like seeing twice the battery life in certain usecases.
<dhaval2712> popey: Do you have plans to release in India and if so, how do you plan to do it?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What should W be?
<akiva-thinkpad> for 15.10?
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, wow.. I absolutely didn't
<mhall119> Wascally Wabbit
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119, lol
<justCarakas> Wasabi Wombat :D
<justCarakas> no more purple, lets go greeen :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Suse Green!
<mhall119> #bringbackbrown
<justCarakas> lets steel green from suse :D
<akiva-thinkpad> Wacky Windows!
<akiva-thinkpad> Weathered Wombat
<justCarakas> Wracking Windows :)
<justCarakas> or even better
<justCarakas> Working Windows :D
<akiva-thinkpad> I like wascally wabbit though
<dhaval2712> QUESTION: Do you have plans to release in India and if so, how do you plan to do it?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Could Launchpad ever move to Git? Would there be any advantage to this?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<dhaval2712> Cool, thanks.
<mhall119> phones are chiming, that means time is up
<akiva-thinkpad> wobbly windows !
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<dhaval2712> Wombat?
<akiva-thinkpad> Wattery Watermelon
<dhaval2712> Whispering Wombat
<dhaval2712> You could skip it like MS did.
<mhall119> we've had 2 'H' releases already
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, wascally wabbit
<akiva-thinkpad> seriously
<dhaval2712> Seconded
<akiva-thinkpad> Warty Warthog?
<mhall119> \o/ Kubuntu!
<xek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1283763 - found the bug regarding 802.1x EAP authentication
<popey> \o/
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#A15.10
<justCarakas> Cya and thx
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<akiva-thinkpad> cya
<dholbach> AlanBell, nice one!
<popey> thank you!
<dhaval2712> See ya.
<xek> bye, thanks!
<betoafc> I like to start in de business of game development using ubuntu...
<popey> \o/
<betoafc> please anyone for any help...
<dholbach> AlanBell, I just pinged davidcalle on #ubuntu-app-devel about the website - but it looks like he's here as well
<dholbach> was this about 1313764, 1434887, 1435473, 1435471, 1317065?
<davidcalle> AlanBell, hey
<AlanBell> dholbach: yeah, those look like good bug numbers
<AlanBell> hi davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, AlanBell: I'll leave you two to it - I need to run now
<davidcalle> AlanBell, as dbarth told you on G+, all that is deprecated, which is a shame, IMHO the new webapps should use mechanisms we had in place. But I guess that'll come back later in oxide itself.
<davidcalle> dholbach, have a nice eod :)
<dholbach> thanks, you too!
<AlanBell> davidcalle: it might be deprecated, but it is in LTS releases
<AlanBell> my question earlier was why has it gone
<AlanBell> pulling the documentation because the code is going to be deprecated in future releases is a bit odd
<davidcalle> AlanBell, wasn't it 13.10 only? (can't remember if 14.04 has launcher count, notifications, etc. for websites)
<AlanBell> and leaving 404 pages on the documentation site is even odder
<davidcalle> AlanBell, if it's in 14.04, I agree we need to put it back, at least the API (which contains enough examples to work as a cookbook as well)
<AlanBell> the examples were broken, which is a separate issue!
<davidcalle> AlanBell, I do remember that indeed
<AlanBell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gnome/unity-webapps-common
<AlanBell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/unity-chromium-extension
<AlanBell> though, I have both of those packages installed in 14.10 and external.Unity does not appear to exist
<AlanBell> external.getUnityObject is the call rather
<davidcalle> AlanBell, yes, I'm going to set up a VM with 14.04 and see.
<AlanBell> so it seems to be kind of there in 14.10
<AlanBell> I had no clue it was deprecated until I couldn't get to the documentation
<raju> hello. is anyone there?
<raju> hellow........
<John_____> hello
<raju> oh thnks
<raju> I thought I am alone
<raju> Can I ask a Q?
<raju> about ubuntu installation
<John_____> was trying same aspekt
<raju> ok
<John_____> By
<raju> wat?
<davidcalle> AlanBell, I need to run as well, but I'm adding this on my ToDo for this week or the next one. What would be lovely is to discover we can actually get it to work on > 13.10 :) Thanks for raising it, I'll get back to you for testing the doc if you don't mind?
<raju> can anyone help me about my ubuntu inside windows problem
<raju> ?
<AlanBell> davidcalle: ok, great, I am pretty sure it was working, and still might be working
<davidcalle> raju, hello, you should probably ask this question in #ubuntu
<raju> ok finally I got some feedback.
<raju> I will
<raju> Thanks
<davidcalle> AlanBell, what I know for sure is that even on 15.04 we still have launcher integration (but no count) and the Firefox prompt for integration. But that's using the recent webapp-container.
<davidcalle> AlanBell, ttyl, thanks!
<sit_ubuntu_sit> quit
<sit_ubuntu_sit> logout
<killerro> hi
<killerro> I have a problem with Ubuntu 14, i have a error /usr/bin/xorg after run browser logou. Drivers ati installed with compiz all works before after upgrade 3 days ago I have this error....
<dom___> hello who is speak french??
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-25
<icntf_> Hello everybody.
<icntf_> From Canada...
<icntf_> ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> icntf, hello from canada ?
<icntf> Yep!
<icntf> Are you from Canada too?
<icntf> OK. Time to go to bed. Laterrrrr...!
<icntf> ;)
<icntf> Hello, again, everyone...
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
<Rservices> Um hello Ubuntu I was wondering when your Ubuntu phone will be in Canada id love to buy it myself and I think you would sell really well out here
<popey> Rservices: hi, I think the north american phone announcement will come in some months
<Rservices> okay thanks I tried the nexus 5 port witch looks nice and all but its a dead project I cant wait till its out
<Rservices> the actual ubuntu phone
<popey> Me too! :)
<Rservices> I recognize you let me guess Cupoflinux Mumble ?
<Rservices> lol
<popey> yeah, I've lurked there
<popey> among other mumble servers ㋛
<Rservices> haha do you recognize the name Coolmark1995 at all?
<popey> yes
<popey> hi :)
<Rservices> Hey lol
<Rservices> I kinda choose my Website business name for some reason lol
<Rservices> Hey :p
<Rservices> Right now im fighting with linuxmint lol
<Rservices> oh by the way Popey Love the last Live show for Ubuntu
<Rservices> just finished watching
<master> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-28
<Drome> hello
<Drome> how do do I remove the adverts in the app launcher?
<Drome> http://cdn5.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/image189.png
<Drome> found it myself, can be turned of in the privacy settings
<baqar> Hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-29
<harvester_> ok
<bleee> Maintain
<dholbach> prefix questions with QUESTION: please
<dholbach> so we can more easily pick them up
<mhall119> QUESTION: How awesome is DST?
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> QUESTION: What have you guys (personally) snap-packaged so far?
<om26er> QUESTION: When can I have applications menus for my QML app using UbuntuUIToolkit ? I am writing an app for the phone and would like for it to integrate on the desktop as well
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/ << Release Party global event
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Why does it say "Juju Office Hours" above you :') /me assumes due to the DST time change :-)
<dholbach> ahayzen, GAH... fixing
<ahayzen> dholbach, :-)
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84aWtseb2-4
<mhall119> yeah, they quit it within days of their scheduled change, which likely broke a bunch of computers that didn't get an update in time
<popey> argh
<popey> browser lock up
<nandanator> JOIN
<mhall119> om26er: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/03/16/planning-the-sdk-16-10/ mentioned that application menus are targetted for Ubuntu.Components 1.3
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: plug UOS ;)
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Are there any further apps that you don't think are covered by the coreapps (including dekko, unav) currently that we should start building?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: mandatory questions, any updates with screencasting? any updates on the central messaging thing? etc ;-)
<om26er> ahayzen, yes, audio recorder
<om26er> popey, dholbach ^^ how about audio recorder ?
<blamepopey01> test
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Can i have an Ubuntu logo in my camera output file (in bottom corner) i.e. a watermark for advertising ubuntu on youtube etc ?
<mhall119> popey is talking about WhatsApp ;)
<blamepopey01> QUESTION: Will (if yes when) will Ubuntu Touch scopes receive improvements?
<ahayzen> VLC++
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: How do I install VPN (that is coming in OTA 10) so that when I give it as a present - it still does the "initial walk-through" (of the phone/tablet) i.e. So that it is a complete package incl\ VPN as a chrimbo present ?
<blamepopey01> We do have more than to much games -.- (imo) xD
<blamepopey01> *too many
<AuroraAvenue> that is how do I install VPN before somebody does the initial walk-through stages /
<jarlath> QUESTION: Are there any features currently in Unity 7 that the designers of Unity 8 have looked at and decided 'we need to change that'?
<mhall119> popey: I'm not sure torrent downloading on your phone is a great use case
<om26er> Transmission needs background services
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: who is the guest in the next session  for Q&Ans on ubuntu-on-air, please ? Can't say ? - that's Ok.
<mhall119> ahayzen: if you mean aethercast, it's initially being developed for the new Meizu phone, and will have to be backported to the version of Android used in existing phones
<ahayzen> mhall119, ah that as well :-)
<ahayzen> but screencasting also is cool :-)
<mhall119> yeah, someone had it setup to pipe through ffmpeg or something to encode on the fly
<mhall119> popey: Five Letters is a great game for killing time durring ballet :)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15552394/ - mighty screencast script
<popey> just run that with the phone attached via usb
<jarlath> Hard to hear you popey
<ahayzen> thanks popey :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: it won't all use telepathy, but there will be a way to use telepathy plugins with it
<ahayzen> dholbach, they were saying an audio recorder should be a coreapp :-) (my previous question)
<popey> https://github.com/sverzegnassi/audiotape
<jarlath> popey: CAN'T HEAR YOU
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION, I'm using a yahoo.ie eMail and cannot log into Launchpad using the 'forgot password' ; confirmation code . Is there a way/ IRChat channel to talk to someone about this issue (The username uses umlouts so this maybe the issue).
<user20> QUESTION Any news regarding spotify integration in the music app?
<blamepopey01> popey: nice thx
<ahayzen> user20, not yet :-)
<user20> ok thanks
<ahayzen> user20, finishing convergence first, then i guess we'll move onto streaming
<AuroraAvenue> so it's config, files then
<AuroraAvenue> gotta go .. talk to you later , thanjks guys.
<jarlath> QUESTION: How will M10 performance be compared to E4.5?
<dholbach> any more questions?
<ahayzen> phoronix test suite :')
<popey> hah
<mhall119> good show dholbach, popey!
<ahayzen> thanks dholbach popey :-)
<jarlath> THANK YOU!!
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<popey> Thanks!
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-31
<Soterion> Hi, brazil here.
<Soterion> Because the canonical did not make a single requirement. Why not ask for the installer windows to detect another operating system on the disk, suggesting dual boot. Instead of windows clean all the MBR and leave only your own system. Respect starts there.
